# #TOPIC-The tallest Block on the planet



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Now where know where al meria and ocean heights are going, this is going to be the tallest block on the planet, check this out.
In a row comming along Beach road.

Number one dubai marina 54F 210m
Ocean Heights 82F 300m
Marina Crown 52F 207m
Unknown tower (most possibly Najd Tower 75F 300m+ or Marina Gardens 75F 300m+)
Le Reve 45F 200m
Al ameria 90F 340m
Emirates crown 60F 260m
Al Marsa Tower 59 254m
And just behind that row you have -
Marina Heights 53F 208m
Marina Pinnacle 66F 260m
Mag tower 55F 200m+
Al seef tower 44F 215m


Now thats aload of towers, dont even think HK or NYC can beat that


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i'm sure it will be one of the tallest, if not the tallest

and we still have a couple of undeveloped plots behind al seef and le reve
nobody will build small here

it will definitely look very impressive


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

A whole skyline basically compressed into one block.


----------

